# Salvaging rice krispie treats



## thedessertdiva

I have a few batches of "Gourmet" krispie cereal treats that were left unwrapped and are now as hard as concrete.
What would be a good alternative to throwing these out?
THANKS!


----------



## chefedb

grind them up and use for sprinkles on another dessert.


----------



## chocdoc

Or grind them up and add them to tempered chocolate.


----------



## charron

My mother discovered, oddly enough, that if you put sweet baked treats in a ziplock with a piece of bread it'll soften them back up from rock hard.  Just like brown sugar.  She did it with some oatmeal brownies, sugar cookies, and gingerbread cookies with great success.


----------



## cabotvt

Isn't bread grand not only can you save treats is spends good to


----------



## homemadecook

Charron said:


> My mother discovered, oddly enough, that if you put sweet baked treats in a ziplock with a piece of bread it'll soften them back up from rock hard. Just like brown sugar. She did it with some oatmeal brownies, sugar cookies, and gingerbread cookies with great success.


We also do this at home. Sometimes we mix together it with dough, and it come really good. We called it pudding.


----------



## stacien

It's funny Charron mentioned that. My grandma taught me that trick with cookies. It does work.


----------

